# Children of the corn



## mikjak (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could find Amish clothing for a young boy? My twelve year old wants to be one of the kids from children of the corn. I've got the prop weapon part handled and black pants is easy enough, but an amish hat is hard to find


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I bet you could make this fairly easy, find a small straw hat the round kind, white shirt and black pants, add some suspenders. Roll up the cuffs of the pants and sleeves of shirt.(I looked at pics from Children of the Corn and alot of the boys looked this this) and you could have "bloodied" corn shucks stuck in pockets, etc. Here is a picture of the type straw hat I am thinking of:


----------

